

Smart Columns w/ CSS & jQuery - jsavimbi
http://www.sohtanaka.com/web-design/smart-columns-w-css-jquery/

======
shooter468
2009 version of responsive layout?

------
jsavimbi
This script may help out [a lot] if you're consistently using grid layouts but
have the occasional li-located items that have inconsistent content that will
break up a predetermined grid layout.

